# New G29 Z4 M40i in Black Sapphire



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

I collected my Z4 M40i last Thursday and attached are a few photos following its first gentle bath.

The car is being professionally detailed and protected at the weekend so I didn't go to town and just gave it a safe wash as best I could.

So for its first wash it was just a rinse, snow foam, a 2 bucket wash and a towel dry aided by some quick detailer. On the hood I just sprayed on a weak solution of APC cleaner which I gently worked in using a soft brushes followed by a good rinse off.

I can already see this black sapphire paintwork with the ivory white leather is going to need some serious regular attention to keep it this clean!

The new Z4 is an absoulate beast and is a brillant drive. Its also very refined on the inside and can be driven nice and smoothly also if you just want to enjoy a cruise with the hood down. There are plenty of great reviews on this car on YouTube so I won't bore you too much on this.













































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice, great looking things these


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice - sat in one few months back and was a very nice place to be. 

Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely! :thumb: Although I'm not generally a fan of black alloys. 

Have fun!! :driver:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Lovely! :thumb: Although I'm not generally a fan of black alloys.
> 
> Have fun!! :driver:


Thanks for the nice comments all.

I am also a little on the fence with the black alloys but I fancied a change having had so many cars with diamond cut wheels in recent years. I also think the black gloss black wheels on this car go well against the black sapphire paint.

Also diamond cut alloys in my experience are so susceptible to white worm over time or expensive to refurb with the inevitable curb rash.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Lovely car. Make sure you get yourself some Dr Leather Dye Block and some of their cleaning wipes, for those seats. I have the smoked white leather and the dye block is working well after 5 months (it's supposed to last about 6 mths)


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Lovely looking motor, and the interior certainly looks like a nice place to be.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

organgrinder said:


> Lovely car. Make sure you get yourself some Dr Leather Dye Block and some of their cleaning wipes, for those seats. I have the smoked white leather and the dye block is working well after 5 months (it's supposed to last about 6 mths)


Thanks mate.

I have bought a few new products to apply on the leather seats.

After a little research on here I ended up going for Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner & the Supernatural Leather Sealant. I will be applying this at the weekend.

I also went for the Green Shield Conditioning Leather Surface Wipes off Amazon. I have tried the wipes already and they clean really well and smell lovely also which is a bonos.


----------



## Aki1987 (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking lovely - I find the new Z4 to be quite colour sensitive, black is definitely one of the best colours!


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Aki1987 said:


> Looking lovely - I find the new Z4 to be quite colour sensitive, black is definitely one of the best colours!


Thank you - I really want to go for the Matt Frozen Paint finish as it does seem to show the lines off really well with the Z4. But I got cold feet in the end due to the difficulty of maintaining it or getting any repairs made to a perfect standard. The only way to properly protect the frozen colours is to go for something like the XPEL STEALTH PPF Paint Protection Film. But at circa 6.5k for this it was a no no for me.


----------



## Aki1987 (Aug 7, 2014)

MAW73 said:


> Thank you - I really want to go for the Matt Frozen Paint finish as it does seem to show the lines off really well with the Z4. But I got cold feet in the end due to the difficulty of maintaining it or getting any repairs made to a perfect standard. The only way to properly protect the frozen colours is to go for something like the XPEL STEALTH PPF Paint Protection Film. But at circa 6.5k for this it was a no no for me.


My colleague had a matt black Peugeot 208 (I think) and he said he will never ever get a matt colour again, he had a scratch and apparently the body shop said it can't be fixed full stop! so I think you've definitely made the right choice going glossy


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I am not normally a big fan of the Z4 but this is a whole different story and converted me - that is a proper stunning convertible. Epic buddy and health to enjoy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Aki1987 said:


> My colleague had a matt black Peugeot 208 (I think) and he said he will never ever get a matt colour again, he had a scratch and apparently the body shop said it can't be fixed full stop! so I think you've definitely made the right choice going glossy


I did initially order one in Frozen Grey and then spent a week researching the detailing products required and properly looked into all the issue I might have with the matt finish. This gave me more than a few sleepless nights! Hence, I changed to the black sapphire pretty soon thereafter.

Gloss everytime!


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

SBM said:


> I am not normally a big fan of the Z4 but this is a whole different story and converted me - that is a proper stunning convertible. Epic buddy and health to enjoy :thumb::thumb:


Thanks mate - really appreciate it.

Exactly the same here also. This time last year I would have laughed at the thought of changing my 440i GC to a Z4.

It was seeing one in the flesh on the road that did it for me a couple of months ago.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Stunning car. Looks lovely in black with the white interior. Really nice combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

That is sexy!

You will find it a nightmare!

I chose my 440i with Sapphire Black and Full Opal White interior. Just do not wear dark jeans. I always have a white towel in there ready for passengers that are wearing dark coloured jeans!

Rob


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Loverly car but the colour doesn’t work for me, I don’t think black suites it I saw one possible on hear of a frozen grey one ??? I think lighter colours suite the car better


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Your new car looks great, that interior looks the dogs☺


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Looks really nice - and I feel like I have seen the car locally; what is your nearest M25 junction? :driver:


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

350Chris said:


> Looks really nice - and I feel like I have seen the car locally; what is your nearest M25 junction? :driver:


I do the M23 and then on to the M25 junction 9 or 10 most days on my commute to work?

Was that possibly me then?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Rob D 88 said:


> That is sexy!
> 
> You will find it a nightmare!
> 
> ...


Thanks and thats a great idea with the white towel. Passengers might feel I am a little mad but sod them.

I am determined to keep this car as nice as possible.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Wash monster said:


> Loverly car but the colour doesn't work for me, I don't think black suites it I saw one possible on hear of a frozen grey one ??? I think lighter colours suite the car better


Thanks

Glacier silver would have been my preferred choice but BMW do not produce this car in this colour for some reason in the UK. I had an M135i in this colour and it looked as good as new after 3 years.

The Frozen Grey Matt would probably have proved a nightmare to maintain and repair if necessary. Even the dealers admitted so in their experience of seeing cars returned to them after a few years.

I am very happy with the black sapphire still though.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuarth (Jul 30, 2017)

Beautiful! I have an E89 that I love. Interested how you go with the leather sealant. I've gone for black on a new S90 after having a 5 Series with cream leather seats. Dye transfer on the cream (untreated) seats was terrible & I never managed to get them back so interested how well the sealant prevents it happening or at least makes them easier to clean.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

A couple more pics following a full detail and protection.






























Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

MAW73 said:


> Thanks and thats a great idea with the white towel. Passengers might feel I am a little mad but sod them.
> 
> I am determined to keep this car as nice as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Why not coat the seats with Leather Coat (3mth durability) or Leather Shield (1year+ durability) - one of the claims is preventing dye transfer. Avoid the towel dilemma would be my opinion.

Coincidentally I've just coated my own seats today despite being a novice it was very straightforward and can't really go wrong.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Why not coat the seats with Leather Coat (3mth durability) or Leather Shield (1year+ durability) - one of the claims is preventing dye transfer. Avoid the towel dilemma would be my opinion.
> 
> Coincidentally I've just coated my own seats today despite being a novice it was very straightforward and can't really go wrong.


I have bought some Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner & the Supernatural Leather Sealant after a bit of research.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks stunning


----------

